# Youtube Player API - iframe code funktioniert nicht



## Gast170816 (4. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe gefunden, wie man sich seinen Youtube Player stylen kann... da bekomme ich einen OBJECT- und eine IFRAME- Code.
Der object-Code funktioniert, aber beim iframe erscheint kein Player... Dabei ist das alles ganz offizielle von Youtube/Google.

Ich binde es in einem WordPress-Artikel ein, da passiert eigentlich nix groß mit evtl. unentdeckten CSS-Styles.

Ich habe auch bereits ein </iframe> hinten rangehängt, weil ich dachte es liegt an der Schreibweise mit nur einem Tag. Bringt aber auch nichts.

Hier der Code:

```
<iframe id="ytplayer" type="text/html" width="640" height="360"
src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/tfw0KapQ3qw?fs=1&modestbranding=1&rel=0&showinfo=0&color=white&iv_load_policy=3&theme=light"
frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>
```

Von dieser Seite hab ich das
https://developers.google.com/youtube/youtube_player_demo


----------



## SpiceLab (4. März 2014)

Dein gezeigter <iframe>-Code funktioniert bei mir anstandslos.

Der Videobeweis: "_Chaplin Modern Times - Factory Scene (HD - 720p)_"


----------



## Gast170816 (4. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für's probieren... jetzt hab ich bemerkt, das hat zweimal ein <br /> mitreingemacht, das hab ich gar nicht so gesehen.
So, jetzt geht's. Toll!


----------



## SpiceLab (4. März 2014)

Toll, wenn du abschließend den Themenstatus auf erledigt setzt


----------

